# Camel Motobike-Info and value?



## mljk (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi,
  I am new to this site and wanted ask for some help obtaining info on a vintage 70's Camel bicycle (Motobike style) w/front and rear shocks. Very similiar to the 70's Yamaha Motobike. I have the opportunity to buy one in near original mint condition. I know that Camel was a small bike company and that there are very few of these bikes out there. Does anyone have any info they could share and what it may be worth. Thanks Mike


----------



## mljk (Dec 1, 2009)

*Camel Motobike update & Pics*

Still searching for any available info on the Camel Motobike that I picked up recently. I have attached a couple of pics.


----------



## dohcA73 (Jan 3, 2010)

If the serial number starts with J60-***-***, its a Yamaha, Moto-Bike.

1974  A model is small seat, no mounts for Banana seat, 3pc crank
1974/5 B model Banana seat, 3pc crank.
1976  C model Banana Seat, and American BB. with 1pc crank.

d.


----------



## EVELEAGLE1 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Hey, i own 2 Camel bikes...*

 Hey,
I have 2 that are in mint condition...
I once jumped these in 1975 through 1979...
A cool bicycle, knowing it is a 30 pound bike...I flew this thing over anything anywhere!










I still have them today...with some MINTY YAMAHA motobikes AB & C models...
with one being the Holy Grail of the Yamaha moto bikes...a 1974 J61 Yamaha moto bike...
The U.S. Safety commission did not pass these bicycle..so all Yamaha dealers were told to send these back to Japan...they came with a motorcycle hub braking system..which was, PARTS wise, hard for American kids to get parts for...so they were to be sent back by the dealers...Japan brought them back with a Coaster brake ...in colors of only YELLOW & ORANGE !
What makes mine the holy grail is...mine was never sent back , & has the motorcycle hub braking system & to top it off , mine is in GREEN.
I have one of 6 that exsist in the U.S. !
 It is in mint condition...and i mean MINT...! It has always been inside..& has never been rode on...it is as new as when it came out of the box in 1974!
Here it is below:


----------



## EVELEAGLE1 (Oct 19, 2011)

*more of my bikes i own...*


----------

